# Nice Plus-sized fitness article



## Tad (Jan 11, 2016)

Nothing all that shocking, but nice to read an article recognizing that "fat" and "fitness" are not mutually exclusive concepts, and which _doesn't _end with all too frequent "but the fats will kill you soon anyway, mwuah-ha-ha!"

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/plus-size-fitness-health-benefits-1.3396061


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 11, 2016)

Great article and I definitely agree. I'd be much more likely to try something if there was a plus sized class.


----------



## ferrychristian (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Tad,
Interesting article. I have read it.
Thanks !!


----------



## EldonRhodes (Sep 9, 2016)

Hii.. I think the most convenient way to stay fit is to go for a healthy diet and regular exercises. Also junk and oily food stuffs should be avoided. A guide fitness can be used to stay healthy, without fats.


----------

